# Can Pocket Wizard work with Yongnuo flashes? And which ones?



## terry7cook

I have the Pocket Wizard Flex and Mini, and I'm about to get the Canon 600 EX-RT for on camera flash.
For the off camera on a tripod I want to use the Yongnuo flash, can you recommend which will do the work in terms of high shutter speeds and etc??

Thanks.


----------



## terry7cook

Someone?


----------



## MOREGONE

I've never owned pocket wizards but i'll chime in. From my quick google search it seems that those are the pocket wizards with the hotshoe mounts. If this is correct, this means you can use any Yongnuo flash with your Pocket wizards. If your triggers are TTL then you may want to look into the YN565 or YN568, both pretty affordable compared to the OEM Speed lights.

EDIT ::

I see you asked about higher sync speeds, for HSS, you will want to check out the YN568. It is a bit more than the 565 but offers the HSS. Should set you back <$200 for the YN568 or about $120 for the YN565


----------



## table1349

Pocket Wizards will work with all Yongnuo flashes.  That doesn't mean that they will have TTL capabilities, but they will fire virtually any flash.


----------



## MOREGONE

gryphonslair99 said:


> Pocket Wizards will work with all Yongnuo flashes.  That doesn't mean that they will have TTL capabilities, but they will fire virtually any flash.



A little broad. His pocket wizards would work with any Yongnuo, but not every Pocket Wizard would. Take the Plus X for example, it would require that the flash have a PC Sync port and not all the YN Flashes have that.


----------



## table1349

MOREGONE said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pocket Wizards will work with all Yongnuo flashes.  That doesn't mean that they will have TTL capabilities, but they will fire virtually any flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little broad. His pocket wizards would work with any Yongnuo, but not every Pocket Wizard would. Take the Plus X for example, it would require that the flash have a PC Sync port and not all the YN Flashes have that.
Click to expand...


Plus X works fine.   Flash unit doesn't need PC sync port. 
FlashZebra.com: Deluxe PC to Flash Hotshoe Adapter (Item #0115)
You just add the little bit that it needed.


----------



## terry7cook

Is the YN568 considered as "good flash"? I see there is YN568 and YN568 II, so which one is better?

I can't tell from all those YN which one is better then the other, it's not well organized.
Like if you don't understand nothing in photography and you go to Canon's flash list, you can just get the most expensive one, it doesn't mean it will be the best for you, but you get the point.

Do you know of any website I can view all YN models and see which will do the work for me?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## csh3d

terry7cook 
keep in mind if You want to use TTL function (and I suppose You do)You might have a problem, I couldnt get the pocketwizard flex tt5  work with yn-568EX-II(which is their latest model),I managed trigger it in "basic trigger mode" but no ttl!


----------

